# 8mm Mauser



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

just bought one made in 1935, it is bolt action what do yall think about them?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

It's goin' ta' blow hell out of a squrriel.LOL.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

LOL wont it be fun to watch!!! No i wont use it for squirrel probably will use it to kill medium to large game(deer,boar,black bear) oh ya and my shoulder!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I had both an M-48 and an M-48a Yugo a couple years ago. Nice fit and finish, shot really well. Heck, I'd gladly use one to deer hunt with they're as good as any thing else that's out there. Main thing is to handload your ammo, that way you can work up a load that you're gun will shoot well and you can stay away from all the corrosive stuff that's being sold in 8mm. Of course if you do shoot corrosive ammo just run a patch or three down the bore with Windex and it'll kill the corrsion.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

I heard the recoil is pretty close to a 12 ga., is that true? I am worried if I can handle it or not. :-?


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

> I heard the recoil is pretty close to a 12 ga., is that true? I am worried if I can handle it or not.


Your screen name is Marine Corps and your worried about whether you can handle a gun that might kick like a 12 gauge. 

I'm not trying to poke fun of ya, but just get out there and shoot it, or have a neighbor kid do it first.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

It did kick a bit but then it was the heavy ball ammo. I'm sure with a 150gr. load it'd be about the same as an '06. :sniper:


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

MC-Looks like you made a fine choice for your first centerfire. Most factory loads won't do your rifle justice as they are significantly underpowered so that the old 19th century muasers will handle it. To do this caliber true justice you may need to handload, although in all honesty for normal (under 200) ranges these factory loads will do just fine and kill deer sized game very dead. I wouldn't be too concerned recoil wise since the aforementioned problem with factory loads. Now if you handload to potential it can be rather brisk. If you can handle a fairly light weight 12 guage you shouldn't have much problems though. I have never been a fan of recoil although I don't think that it effects my accuracy as I take cautions like never shooting too much and using proper recoil reducing equipment like recoil pads, padded shooting vest, etc. I ahve a Ferret .50 BMG that will kick more that just about everything on this planet, but can shoot it very accurately becuase of taking advantage of recoil reducing equipment. It has a muzzle brake (absolutely necessary with any .50BMG) that makes it just about hte loudest noise on this planet. You have to see the look of someone that shoots this for the first time, we call it the .50 cal grin  Once someone pulls the trigger and flattens avery blade of grass for 100 yards they pop this huge SH%% eating grin and asks for more ammo :sniper: :sniper:


----------

